# Max E36 M3 Horsepower???



## rawskyb (Apr 14, 2002)

So I was at dinner the other night when this guy starts bragging about the incredible M3 he used to drive. It was apparently a 1995 M3 that he had added some sort of performance package to, something out of Europe. According to the storyteller, this M3 had been boosted to 450 HP.

Does anyone know if this is even remotely possible? I believe the stock HP numbers for this car was 240HP, so a 210 increase seems like a bit of a stretch. Any thoughts or comments on this? Thanks


----------



## ItchyNScratchy (Jul 9, 2003)

rawskyb said:


> So I was at dinner the other night when this guy starts bragging about the incredible M3 he used to drive. It was apparently a 1995 M3 that he had added some sort of performance package to, something out of Europe. According to the storyteller, this M3 had been boosted to 450 HP.
> 
> Does anyone know if this is even remotely possible? I believe the stock HP numbers for this car was 240HP, so a 210 increase seems like a bit of a stretch. Any thoughts or comments on this? Thanks


If he was talking about Forced induction then yeah 450hp is believable.
Go to AAtuning.com (active autowerke) they have some crazy turbo kits for the e36.


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2003)

The last of the Euro E36 M3s put out 321 HP STOCK. If it was a modified Euro M3, then 450 is very possible.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

iirc, the euro e36m3 had a different engine than the american e36m3. the american one used the 2.8L block and rebored to 3.2L. us canadians got the early euro e36m3 w/ 265hp for a short time and later ended up getting the american e36m3. :thumbdwn:


----------

